# Header Owners: do you like your headers



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

this was posted a while before the new forum softwere i had some more questions for Joel @ Eurojet racing about the 2.5L Headers.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm not joel.. but ask away.. the communiy might help!


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

finally, you have helped me before, thank you. my question is on the EJ headers and has anyone added the O2 spacer to the header?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i believe i read once about the O2 spacers, but on the testpipe from USP, and it worked.... 

however, all the spacer is doing is making the car read falsely what the AFR is. so the car in turn thinks that everything is "stock"... 
and all that acomplishes is NO CEL, and you will still be lean. 

BUT what you want, is a car that can read properly and that can add the correct ammounts of fuel... so, get software... 

if you are 05.5-08.5 mdel, get a chip from C2 or Unitronic. both have the files. 

-while C2 knows more about the engine 2.5, their file is a "general file" for all exhaust-headers-high flow cat-test pipe thing. 
-Unitronic's file for headers-testpipes, etc was made in junction with EUROJET with the headers in mind. 


and if you are a 09+ just wait for unitronic's stage 2 release.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

okay so its a better idea not to install the O2 spacer on the header? i have a pump fuel performance program im running from GIAC. so i should be fine. and it there is a CEL how will i pass emissions??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the cel, as far as i know is not what makes you fail smog test. 

what makes you fail it is the actual emisions! 
so get a high flow cat converter. 

and, i am not sure on giac or its software. again, based on what i have read, and personal opinions, i would STRONGLY recomend either unitronic or C2.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

okay, so is there more that i would need with the headers and the high flow cat?


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

whats this high flow cat converter?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

high flow, means that it can handle a lot of "air" at the same time... 

a cat converter the cars are: 

a catalitizer, per definition is an "object or substance" that has the ability of influencing the speed of chemical reactions. 

so, in our cars, after the gasoline is combusted with the air and the spark, you get a couple of gases, that could be harmful or deadly if not "treated" 

so, the catalitic converter's job is to help "mix" in a faster manner, all those gases, so you can get: H2O, CO2, N2 and not the toxic ones. 

you pass smog test when they verify that you are in fact producing the mentioned gases, regardless of the CEL. 

------------------ 
when you use a test pipe or a no-cat pipe, you are expulsing the gases almost the same way as they came out of the cylinder. in which case, they might not be mixing at all... which in turn, pollutes the enviroment and produces greenhouse gasses... 

all in all, i like the high flow cat option.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

yes so do i, cool then thanks for your help and now i know who to ask questions too. so i guess i am ready to purchase the EJ headers and High flow cat.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when ordering it, be sure to get the nuts, bolts and gaskets. 

install CAN be done as a DIY. you just need the correct set of tools. 

i used a 13mm wrench and a couple more things. nothing out of the ordinary. its just akward.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

what is DIY? but yeah my friend is a VW tech and he said he will help me!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do it yourself. (DIY) 

lol...


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

oh okay haha, i saw your videos on youtube, your car sound amazing!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks.  

i love it too. i am just waiting fir unitronic to release their stage 2 file so i can put the headers back on. 


if you want, you can check the build on http://thygreyt.jettamkv.com


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

dang how did you total it? RIP jetta


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the story is there. lol... 

but, i was just driving in the wrong conditions.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

oh okay i was just browsing through the pic. that sucks, my jetta looks similar to the one you have now, its plat grey, smoked tails, blacked trunk emblum, badgless front euro grill, R8 styled headlights, no body kit tho, but its lowered on KW coils like 3" front and 2.75" rear. stock steelies still, its a 5spd w/carbiono CAI, AWE cat back, GIAC chipped, smokef side markers, smoked mirror signals, 15% tint all the way around. i have a few vids on youtube, there under "jetta 2.5 vs"


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

in my state if the CEL is on i fail automaticly. would the check engine light come on? also with the C2 race file would the CEL be on?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

with unitronic stage 2 or with the race file, the CEL should NOT come on.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

alright thanks again


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

so far my headers are nice. i wasnt sure when i first put them on but now that i have a little over 300 miles on em im still waiting for em to be "seasoned" lol but now i like em alot more.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

nvsbandit what is your set up your runing?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

ill do it this way all my setups to this point then my current 
ALL WITH EVOMS INTAKE AND MAF RING 
magnaflow stock mid pipe = DRONE DRONE DRONE terrible idea... 
magnaflow+USP= less drone LOUUUUDDDD and raspy...not the sound i was looking for 
USP+stock catback= ...is this thing stock...cant hear it..... 
USP+eurojet= mmmm thats nice... 
Eurojet headers and mid pipe and catback= wow...this thing sounds gorgeous....loud only when you get on it and you can feel the difference with the headers.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

how is your low end torque though?


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

how long does it normally take to recieve them after buying them?


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Wish i could give a answer for this but looks like mine have taken the longest :/.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i really dont remember how long it took...

and anyways.. i dont know what has happened to eurojet lately.. i bought some "secret stuff" on april 27th, and i have gotten nothing so far... and i have really no clue on the status of the items...

i am a patient person, so i think that they just got caught up with something to have done for SOWO in georgia.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ordered my header on March 9th, but I have kept in touch with them so it's no big deal. I know stuff happens and they have not ignored my im's or phone calls so it's no big deal. Eurojet makes a great product and I will buy from them in the future even with all that I have been through with this header. I know it will be top notch once it arrives.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Received mine today, going to try and get it on today as well.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

congrats... enjoy [email protected]@@

and yep.. i would def buy again from em.. but you know, stuff happens.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep craftsmanship is top notch when it comes to their products.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump fpr noobs


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

minecoming this week! wats the link to the C2 race file flash? anyone?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

flyboy425 said:


> minecoming this week! wats the link to the C2 race file flash? anyone?


Clicky click


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

got my headers and high flo cat, now waiting to fix my blown strut.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome. 

are you going to install the headers yourself?? ot are you going to pay?


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

no i work at a vw dealership so me and my friend are gonna do it there, cuz the lifts make is super easy!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

great! 

remember to chage the nuts and studs. also get a new gasket. 

it isnt NECESSARY, but its recomemded by the manual. 

also, get the "orange" exhaust sealant to prevent leaks in the junction of the midpipe and the catback. 

have fun!!! 

i am going to put mines back on the weekend. 

wrapped up for christmas!!!


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

what the "orange" seal? i wraped my headers as well.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it an orange paste (in my case) 
and its a sealant for the exhaust joints.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

the tech guys might have something


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

curious about the wrapping. does it help with reducing noise or strictly a heat shield?


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

just a heat shield, if anything it will give a deeper sound becuz you want to keep the hot gas to move more out the tail pipe. instead of the heat being displace through the engine comp.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

exactly. 

i mean, stainless and aluminun let go of heat pretty easily... so a lot of the heat produced will be floating around the engine bay... it will not be anything harmful nor it will damage anything... but i like a cooler engine bay... 

if you want to look at it power wise, you might gain 1-3 hp with it. just because the intake ( a short ram in my case) will NOT be sucking HOT air. add to that the fact that about 50% of the heat will be contained in the headers, which is also going to help... all in all, a cooler engine bay.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> exactly.
> 
> i mean, stainless and aluminun let go of heat pretty easily... so a lot of the heat produced will be floating around the engine bay... it will not be anything harmful nor it will damage anything... but i like a cooler engine bay...
> 
> if you want to look at it power wise, you might gain 1-3 hp with it. just because the intake ( a short ram in my case) will NOT be sucking HOT air. add to that the fact that about 50% of the heat will be contained in the headers, which is also going to help... all in all, a cooler engine bay.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Just a heads up to those of you following my N/A trek, I am baselining tomorrow with the following mods:

Carbonio CAI
C2 Race File (91 octane)
USP Test Pipe
Techtonic Tuning Cat back (dual Borla)
ECS LW pulley

I got a little too ahead of myself on the mods before I could do a stock baseline. This will have to do for now. After these dyno runs, my EJ headers will arrive and install will commence this weekend. Then another test will be conducted on the SAME dyno to show gains/losses. 

Stay tuned...

-E


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

VWShocker said:


> Just a heads up to those of you following my N/A trek, I am baselining tomorrow with the following mods:
> 
> Carbonio CAI
> C2 Race File (91 octane)
> ...


So you're getting rid of the USP testpipe correct? I wish the EJ headers used the same 4 bolt mount so it could work with the USP testpipe. I've thought about ditching the testpipe for the EJ setup, but I can't justify the few extra hp with the cost.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Uh-oh... I'm going to be really pissed off it that's not the case. From the pictures on their site, it appears the flange to downpipe is a 3 bolter? Can anyone confirm?

-E


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

IIRC, the EJ headers are shorter than stock so it won't even reach the USP testpipe or stock midpipe, plus they use three bolts instead of four. I think they send their own midpipe with or without a highflow cat. Sucks man, sorry to break the news, but that's why I haven't gotten the EJ headers.

Edit: From the pics it looks like the headers are too long (not short) to fit onto the stock midpipe or USP testpipe


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

IJSTROK said:


> IIRC, the EJ headers are shorter than stock so it won't even reach the USP testpipe or stock midpipe, plus they use three bolts instead of four. I think they send their own midpipe with or without a highflow cat. Sucks man, sorry to break the news, but that's why I haven't gotten the EJ headers.


:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah its a three bolt. the USP WILL NOT WORK with the headers. i have my usp sitting in my garage.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

VWShocker said:


> :banghead: :banghead:


Why you banging your head? If you didn't order it with a high flow cat then it basically comes with a test pipe. Then you can turn around and sell your usp test pipe and recoup some money.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

thygreyt said:


>


I hope those aren't plastic zip ties on the headers. DEI kits come specifically with stainless zip ties made to handle the high temperatures.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. yes, they are plastic zip ties.

not to worry.. they were there just to hold the wrapping. since then i have put on the metalic ones...

the process of wrapping by me, was done by first puting duck tape, so the wrapping wouldnt move... then after a couple loops, i put the plastic tie, and at the end, i went to autozone and put on the metalic ones.


to the other guys:

the headers are LONGER THAN STOCK. they use a 3 bolt pattern...
the USP test pipe cant be used in junction with the headers, thats why THEY BRING/ INCLUDE a testpipe. or for 100$ you can get the high flow pipe.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Why you banging your head? If you didn't order it with a high flow cat then it basically comes with a test pipe. Then you can turn around and sell your usp test pipe and recoup some money.


I could have just saved my $250 bucks and jumped straight to the EJ. LOL

Anyone want a USP Test Pipe?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm really curious to see the dyno difference between the USP testpipe and the EJ setup. It'll help me decide if the $500+ is worth making the switch.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Had to postpone my dyno time. Buddy needed the dyno longer than he thought. I'll get on there for you guys before I install the EJ set up. 

-E


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, i wanted to say.

i am running eurojet headers with a high flow cat converter... first i was running a bit lean, but since then i have tried 93 oct, and it runs perfectly!!! 

and, i wanted to add.. the DEI exhaust wrap, works marvelously.. i recomend it 100% to everyone out there who might enjoy having a colder engine bay.

oh, i forgot to mention... i re-installed the headers on the weekend.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> so, i wanted to say.
> 
> i am running eurojet headers with a high flow cat converter... first i was running a bit lean, but since then i have tried 93 oct, and it runs perfectly!!!
> 
> ...


What AFR are you running now with 93?

-E


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

14s.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> 14s.


Under WOT?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nah.. thats regular...

i still have to measure the wot.
where i live is only 35mph.. so you can only wot for a couple secs.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> nah.. thats regular...
> 
> i still have to measure the wot.
> where i live is only 35mph.. so you can only wot for a couple secs.


Lol! 

14.7 cruising is ideal and about 13.0-13.2 WOT with 13.2 at the higher end of the limit. 

You can score 100K points for hitting an old bag at 35mph. (Grand Theft Auto reference).

-E


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VWShocker said:


> Lol!
> 
> 14.7 cruising is ideal and about 13.0-13.2 WOT with 13.2 at the higher end of the limit.
> 
> ...


lol.. but in order to reach the 14s i have to use 93 oct.. if i use 87 i'll go straight to 15-16s, and the car might stall..!

so yeah.. i'll put the info as soon as i have.. and that prolly will be tomorrow.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> so, i wanted to say.
> 
> i am running eurojet headers with a high flow cat converter... first i was running a bit lean, but since then i have tried 93 oct, and it runs perfectly!!!
> 
> ...


Noob question: How can you tell when you're running lean and are there any physical adjustments for this lean/rich quandry besides changing octane?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Schagephonic said:


> Noob question: How can you tell when you're running lean and are there any physical adjustments for this lean/rich quandry besides changing octane?


Vag-com is the easiest way to log AFR. Converting the lambda readings to actual AFR by taking the output lambda number X 14.7 to get your AFR. 

Physical adjustments would be taken care of with a flash tune. However, the 09 guys are extremely limited in flashing. To this day the only company I know of that has the 09 capability is Unitronics Chipped. 

Hope this helps. 

-E


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VWShocker said:


> Vag-com is the easiest way to log AFR. Converting the lambda readings to actual AFR by taking the output lambda number X 14.7 to get your AFR.
> 
> Physical adjustments would be taken care of with a flash tune. However, the 09 guys are extremely limited in flashing. To this day the only company I know of that has the 09 capability is Unitronics Chipped.
> 
> ...


i have logged my AFR with 2 different softwares, and they are both around the same thing. not a significant diff.

i have a wideband meter (shows the AFR).. or an AFR gauge made by innovate motorsports.

it only works to see. no can do modifications. but seeing is doing.

anyways, i now use ONLY 93 oct. its the only thing that can keep my AFR around the 14s. otherwise i go to 15-16.

anyways... after a 5 sec wot, i must say that i need more testing... afr was very incosistent... it started on high 11s, low 12s... then it went to 13... then the experiment stopped.

but, today i have to drive 80 miles in hwy. 40 north to school, 40 south from school, to house. limit is 80. so, i'll just do a 0-80 and log afr.

i'll post the graph later on tonight


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so.. my AFR graph.












so, quick explanation:

during the shifts, it DROPS the afr like its a game.

i didnt start wot when i started the graph... couldnt drive and press start at the same time... lol...

wot started just after the afr was 15.07, which is when it drops to around late 13s early 14s.

Most of the WOT happened at 3rd gear, and i changed as i was approaching the red line... which meant 90ish.

------------------------

side notes: 
- you guys know my set up. 
-this was done with 93 oct. and as you can see, it does a wonderful job at keeping the AFR very stocklike... 
-outside air tempertature: 97 F.
- as you can see, everything is very very spicky. thats because the wideband is VERY precise, and i wanted to leave it raw, NOT smooth in order to truly appreciate the data.

feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump for noobs


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

i got my eurojet headers and high flo cat on yesterday, and WOW, seriously WOW! so worth it! the sound is absolutly amazing.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

flyboy425 said:


> i got my eurojet headers and high flo cat on yesterday, and WOW, seriously WOW! so worth it! the sound is absolutly amazing.


which cat back do you have?


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

im running AWE tuning cat back, its the most wicked sound "i think" from a 2.5L, i was trying to find someone with my setup before i installed them so i coulg hear what they were going to sound like but everyone is either runing EJ cat back, or nuespeed. 

also running:

Engine: carbonio CAI, GIAC flash, (wrapped EJ headers and highflow cat) duh!!

this is the most amazing sound by far, even a 2.0t guy said my car sounded way better than his. his is faster tho. im getting "props" from complete strangers about it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have neuspeed right now. but AWE is on its way. 
my neuspeed is melting the bumper.

i shall post comparisons soon.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

when u put the EJ header and AWE together, that sound shouldnt be coming from a 2.5L jetta lol, BUT IT DOES!!!! im just super amazed that it sounds the way it does, ill post a vid on youtube soon, ill let you know what it is and when i post it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

great! i'll make one too as soon as i can.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Still waiting for mine. :what:

If you guys want to know the power output of the stock exhaust manifold mated to the USP testpipe to TTuning exhaust, check out my "Ran the Shocker" thread for dyno numbers. 

Next test is going to be the stock manifold with stock downpipe to TTuning exhaust and then the header set to TTuning exhaust. 

Stay Tuned!! (literally)

-E


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VWShocker said:


> Still waiting for mine. :what:


your what? :what:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> your what? :what:


Yeah...

Takes about a week and half to weld ****... :screwy:

-E


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VWShocker said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Takes about a week and half to weld ****... :screwy:
> 
> -E


ouh... you waiting for the headers??

then, we are on a similar boat... i am waiting for my awe exhaust... lol. about 2 weeks more.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> ouh... you waiting for the headers??
> 
> then, we are on a similar boat... i am waiting for my awe exhaust... lol. about 2 weeks more.


Yep header. The one I got for $519 shipped that they had 1 left of... 

-E


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

when EJ headers and AWE exhaust meet its seriously the JETTAGHINI. sounds like a lambo, when WOT crusing past ppl the echo of the exhaust sound like a lambo, it you closed your eyes and mashed through a tunnel ud think it was a lambo.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

okay finally got a youtube vid, i dont know how to link them here so just go to youtube and type "shane's jetta eurojet headers"


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Header is being shipped out tonight. Should arrive mid next week and then dyno testing will commence.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

vwshocker, are you doing a pre and post run of dyno's? That seems to be the best way to guage improvements or if you need some tuning or whatever. We have similar mods so I'm wondering if we can compare our dyno sheets?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

sagerabbit said:


> vwshocker, are you doing a pre and post run of dyno's? That seems to be the best way to guage improvements or if you need some tuning or whatever. We have similar mods so I'm wondering if we can compare our dyno sheets?


See my "Ran the shocker" thread for details on testing methods. 

Don't want to clutter up the header thread. 

-E


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Dyno testing of the Stock manifold and cat downpipe was done yesterday. I'll be making a new thread this weekend on the results of all 3 tests. 

1) Stock manifold and stock cat pipe. (Done)

2) USP Test Pipe (Done)

3) EJ Header to test pipe (Friday)

-E


----------



## skorost' (Oct 25, 2005)

I love my eurojet with highflow cat and cat back exhaust, but I did have a problem. The end of the pipe for the high flow cat was about an 1/8 of an inch off so the cat back wouldn't clamp down all the way. It would rattle to $hit, but I had a local company flare the end of the pipe so it would connect tighter. Now it only rattles a little (sometimes) where the pipe goes over the rear suspension mounting point. Other then that, sounds great and my butt dyno noticed a little more umph on the top end.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ttt for noobs and anyone who might have questions.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

okay finally got a CEL after having the headers on for about a month. i read a cat below efficency threshold bank 1.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you have good gas available, and depending on your exhaust set up, you can get away from the CEL for a relative long time.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I ummm...

Ran mine open to check for leaks and it was umm ridiculous. :screwy:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump.


----------



## Rabster (May 10, 2010)

How long did it take to install the headers??


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Got a quick question for you guys with headers. Which headers should I go with for a better top end? The Ejs are long headers which give you more torque I believe and Evos are short headers which gives your more hp. No one really seems to have the Evo header, probably cause they're very expensive but I think those are the ones Im after if I want more top end power. Am I correct on this?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Got a quick question for you guys with headers. Which headers should I go with for a better top end? The Ejs are long headers which give you more torque I believe and Evos are short headers which gives your more hp. No one really seems to have the Evo header, probably cause they're very expensive but I think those are the ones Im after if I want more top end power. Am I correct on this?


 Low End = Torque 

Top End = HP 


You answered your question.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright I just wanted to clarify to make sure I was thinking straight hah. Thanks.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the Eurojet headers,highflow cat, and the Eurojet catback exhaust. I've had all of it on for about 4 months and I still love it everytime I drive my car. I have had people tell menthey never thought a vw would sound so good . The way it sounds when you step on the gas is incredible. I'm in school right now 8 hrs away from home and I don't get annoyed from the very small amount of drone it has when I have drove home. Hope everyone enjoys it as much as I do.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

If anyone was looking to by a EJ header in the near future please post up in here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-SHIPPING***&p=67040744&posted=1#post67040744 They claim they will no longer be producing the headers but if a group of 3-5 people are willing to buy they will make a few more for them.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

by far, my fav mod!


----------



## Rabster (May 10, 2010)

anyone know where to buy the exhaust rap to put on the headers??


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Rabster said:


> anyone know where to buy the exhaust rap to put on the headers??


Autozone, NAPA, Checkers, etc. All it is is exhaust wrap. Wear gloves as that **** as fiberglass and you will itch for days. Not to mention, don't try and take a piss after touching that stuff. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. true.

i bought mine in autozone. but i didnt know about the "hairs"
i had the freaking hands itching for a couple of days.. but it came out good enough.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone else with a EJ header have this happen??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

is that the lil thing that syas: eurojet? if so... mine didnt come with it... lol...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah it is I don't really care about it falling off, what was funny is I was working under the hood and took a look at it and noticed it had a bow in it so I pushed it down a bit. The next day it had fallen off and wedged its self down there and probably is still there. :laugh:


----------

